# sennò, altrimenti, se no



## Stasso

In una frase come la seguente:

_" lasciami interrompere questa conversazione, *sennò - altrimenti - se no *finisco con il passare tutto il giorno al telefono "
_ 
i tre avverbi sono egualmente intercambiabili?
Sono tutti corretti?  ("*se no*" non mi suona bene).

Grazie anticipate per qualsiasi chiarimento.


----------



## Hermocrates

A me hanno insegnato che l'avverbio corretto in italiano standard è "altrimenti". 

Mi è stato detto che "sennò" e "se no" sono espressioni improprie, al massimo da utilizzare in contesti _molto_ informali, ma che sono tipicamente espressioni usate dai bambini prima che abbiano sviluppato una certa proprietà di linguaggio. 

Avevo insegnanti molto rigidi e rigorosi. 

EDIT:
La parte cancellata me la potevo risparmiare - è quello che mi è stato detto/rinfacciato a scuola ma mi rendo conto che è davvero poco costruttiva e obbiettiva. Scusate.


----------



## fabiog_1981

ryenart said:


> A me hanno insegnato che l'avverbio corretto in italiano standard è "altrimenti".
> 
> Mi è stato detto che "sennò" e "se no" sono espressioni improprie *non credo*, al massimo da utilizzare in contesti _molto_ informali *non credo*, ma che sono tipicamente espressioni usate dai bambini *non credo* prima che abbiano sviluppato una certa proprietà di linguaggio.
> 
> Avevo insegnanti molto rigidi e rigorosi. *concordo*


 
Solo la mia opinione


----------



## Montesacro

Sono d'accordo con fabiog_1981.

Ryenart, i tuoi insegnanti non erano rigidi, erano matti! 

_Sennò_ e _se no_ sono espressioni usatissime da tutti, non solo dai bambini, e sono certo più popolari e diffuse di _altrimenti_.

Bisogna anche rimarcare che _sennò_ non è altro che la variante grafica univerbata di _se no_, e che non c'è alcuna differenza di pronuncia tra le due (perlomeno nell'italiano standard e negli italiani regionali del centro-sud).


----------



## Hermocrates

Montesacro said:


> Sono d'accordo con fabiog_1981.
> 
> Ryenart, i tuoi insegnanti non erano rigidi, erano matti!



 Se mai dovessi rivederli, glielo farò presente. Sarebbe una bella soddisfazione perché erano veramente dei paranoici sotto mentite spoglie di puristi!



Montesacro said:


> _Sennò_ e _se no_ sono espressioni usatissime da tutti, non solo dai bambini, e sono certo più popolari e diffuse di _altrimenti_.



È vero che sono usatissime, ma dobbiamo distinguere il registro d'uso: "altrimenti" è formale e forbito (quindi _ovviamente_ meno usato specie nell'interazione quotidiana). "Sennò/se no" è una forma più colloquiale. 

Se parlo cercando di tenere un certo tono (non necessariamente troppo alto, ma anche solo in un contesto di lavoro, o universitario) non dirò  "sennò/se no" ma piuttosto "altrimenti". 

Forse è anche una questione regionale/dialettale. In nord Italia non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "sennò/se no", neanche parlando tra amici. Parlo della mia esperienza personale, ovviamente (che comunque ha i suoi limiti). 

EDIT:
Comunque mi devo scusare. Non vorrei essere sembrato offensivo nel post precedente. Stavo riferendo (un po' scherzosamente) le testuali parole che mi erano state dette (quanto io ho usato l'espressione "se no" in italiano, a scuola), ma mi rendo conto che espresso così è davvero becero. Scusate.


----------



## Stasso

Grazie di cuore a tutti!!!  
Dopo tanti anni mi state aiutando ad apprezzare nuovamente la bellezza della lingua Italiana!
Ed, ancora una volta, avete tutti ragione, a mio parere.
Da quando mi sembra capire, ci sono occasioni (relativamente formali) nelle quali sarebbe più adatto usare "altrimenti".
Temevo che "sennò" fosse eccessivamente arcaico e "se no" troppo colloquiale, ma, a quanto pare ambo forme sono accettabile.
Grazie di nuovo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Stasso said:


> In una frase come la seguente:
> 
> _" lasciami interrompere questa conversazione, *sennò - altrimenti - se no *finisco con il passare tutto il giorno al telefono "
> _
> i tre avverbi sono egualmente intercambiabili?
> Sono tutti corretti?  ("*se no*" non mi suona bene).
> 
> Grazie anticipate per qualsiasi chiarimento.


Io preferisco _*sennò*_. ("_*se no*_" non mi suona bene quindi lo evito).
_*"Altrimenti**"*_ lo uso in contesti più formali rispetto a quello di una conversazione tra amici.


----------



## Broca

D'accordo anch'io: "se no" lo escludo a priori, mi suona male. Uso "sennò" quasi sempre, altrimenti uso "altrimenti"! 
Anche un famoso film potrebbe essere: "Sennò ci arrabbiamo", il significato sarebbe lo stesso.


----------



## almag

Buongiorno a tutti!
Secondo voi sarebbe accettabile l'uso di *sennò* nel senso di "a parte tutte le altre cose" come nella seguente frase: "Sennò, come stai?" o "Sennò, ci sono novità?" come segnale discorsivo che marca la fine di un discorso e ne apre uno nuovo.

Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

almag said:


> "Sennò, come stai?"


Cosa significa?


----------



## almag

*Sennò* in questo contesto vorrebbe dire "E poi" o "a parte quello di cui abbiamo parlato fino adesso". 
Quando, per esempio, due persone stanno conversando e parlano di un certo tema, alla fine l´uno chiede all`altro: "E sennò, che mi racconti?" come per dire "E poi, che mi racconti" o "A parte questo, che mi racconti?" 
Può darsi che sia usato soltanto da alcuni parlanti al sud, sicuramente in situazioni informali.


----------



## alfaalfa

almag said:


> Può darsi che sia usato soltanto da alcuni parlanti al sud, sicuramente in situazioni informali


Mi capita di usare "invece" con lo stesso significato del tuo "sennò". Sono entrambe sbagliate.


----------



## Pegasillo

"*Sennò* in questo contesto vorrebbe dire "E poi" o "a parte quello di cui abbiamo parlato fino adesso". 
Quando, per esempio, due persone stanno conversando e parlano di un certo tema, alla fine l´uno chiede all`altro: "E sennò, che mi racconti?" come per dire "E poi, che mi racconti" o "A parte questo, che mi racconti?" 
Può darsi che sia usato soltanto da alcuni parlanti al sud, sicuramente in situazioni informali."

Non ho mai sentito nulla del genere.
Per esprimere ciò che scrivi sopra, io userei altre espressioni, ma nessuna di una sola parola. Alcuni esempi: "Cambiamo discorso (argomento, tema...): come stai (che mi racconti)?"; "Oltre a questo, che mi racconti?"; "Passiamo oltre: come stai?", ecc. ecc.

Saluti


----------



## ohbice

Non mi suona famigliare ma non avrei difficoltà a comprenderlo.
Per quanto preferisca anch'io altre formule: "E (più) in generale che mi dici?"; "E poi che mi racconti?"; "E per quanto riguarda il resto?"... eccetera eccetera.
p


----------



## Paulfromitaly

almag said:


> *Sennò* in questo contesto vorrebbe dire "E poi" o "a parte quello di cui abbiamo parlato fino adesso".


Il problema è che non è italiano..


----------



## quasi.stellar

almag said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> Secondo voi sarebbe accettabile l'uso di *sennò* nel senso di "a parte tutte le altre cose" come nella seguente frase: "Sennò, come stai?" o "Sennò, ci sono novità?" come segnale discorsivo che marca la fine di un discorso e ne apre uno nuovo.
> 
> Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


Non nella lingua scritta. Parlando invece si usa comunemente nel senso che dici. Soprattutto al telefono, per riprendere una conversazione lasciata in sospeso.
Partire direttamente con "_Come stai?_", tanto per cambiare argomento, pare brutto, dopo che qualcuno ci ha raccontato di tutti i suoi guai lavorativi. Se non vogliamo sentirci rispondere "_Ma hai sentito quello che ti ho appena detto? Come pensi che stia?_".
La persona dall'altro capo della linea capisce perfettamente che intendiamo: _va bene, mi dispiace per i tuoi guai lavorativi, ma ora ti chiedo della salute, magari quella va meglio, chissà mai, e quando c'è la salute_ ... 

Sbagliato non è sbagliato ma è evidentemente molto colloquiale.

PS
Anche *se no* va bene come gli altri avverbi, considerando che la sua pronuncia è quasi uguale a *sennò* ma senza il raddoppiamento.


----------



## dragonseven

quasi.stellar said:


> [C]onsiderando che la sua pronuncia è quasi uguale a *sennò* ma senza il raddoppiamento.


 Non proprio.
Ciao Quasi Stellar,
il «se» congiunzione è cogeminante sempre.
La pronuncia con il raddoppiamento è la piú consigliabile, mentre quella "senza" è solo accettabile (v. _DOP _e _DiPI_).


----------



## quasi.stellar

Già, ma la domanda recente è posta da un tedesco, non vorrei che una pronuncia errata sia considerata "poco accettabile" per la somiglianza con la parola _séno_. Io peraltro ho sempre sentito regolarmente *se no* (se-nò) e solo di recente (un recente un po' datato) si è diffusa la pronuncia col raddoppiamento, secondo me evidente influenza del sud.
Però potrei sbagliarmi


----------



## AnOnlineEntity

Ciao a tutti,

Vorrei sapere se 'se no' può essere usato con le frasi principali negativi.

Per esempio: 'non lasciare fuori il pongo, se no si secca'



> Testo in inglese rimosso da un moderatore



Grazie,
AOE



> Nel forum SI è ammesso solo l'italiano, come del resto indica il nome stesso del forum. Se desideri discutere le differenze d'uso con l'inglese puoi creare una discussione nel forum Ita-Eng


----------



## Necsus

AnOnlineEntity said:


> 'non lasciare fuori il pongo, se no si secca'


 
Ciao, AnOnlineEntity. _Se no_ (o _sennò_, con grafia univerbata) sta per 'in caso contrario' e può seguire sia frasi negative che affermative ("chiudi il pongo, se no si secca").


----------

